# American Recorder 8810 SPL meter



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this SPL meter? you can get a "kit" on amazon with the SPL meter and a laser aligner/level in a case for about half price. Would this meter be a step up from the RS meter? Will it be more accurate at low freq than the RS meter?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You would require a calibration file for it to use it with REW.

brucek


----------



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I haven't figured out how to get REW working on my Macbook Pro yet, but I do plan I figuring it out at some point. Other than that is there any benefit over the standard RS meter?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

without a calibration file you will not get results that you can use properly, A calibration file can be made but you would need to know the 8810s exact specifications and you would have to make one.
Ideally the Galaxy CM140 SPL meter is the best all around meter to use with REW you can also use a ECM8000 microphone for more accurate readings but you still will need an SPL meter of some sort to get the levels set properly.


----------

